

Hire Sander to your awesome team - andreasklinger
http://hire.sandersaar.com/

======
patio11
On the one hand, this is competing with _resumes_ , which are possibly the
only paper product which looks up to "that thing around the Starbucks coffee
cup" and "toilet paper sitting in a broom closet" and thinks "Man, if I try my
hardest, I can be as compelling and persuasive as they are!" Resumes are
created to be ignored. Even if it is really just a resume in Kickstarter-
inspired CSS it shows orders of magnitude more creativity than the traditional
resume would.

I struggled with whether I should say the following, because I never want to
say "Don't make things." Do make things... but for the next thing, there's
improvements that can be made. This site doesn't really show much
understanding of the psychology which induces people to share. The pitch is
"retweet this to say something about me." Successful virality is generally
some variant of "retweet this to say _something about you_." (Getting added to
a thank you page is, probably, not that motivational.) A small part of me
wants to say that, if one is pitching one's skill as a digital strategist,
being a good digital strategist in the execution of that pitch is probably a
good idea.

Your ideal working environment doesn't have a problem putting up websites.
They grind out websites all day. Putting up a website is less than impressive
to them. Their problem is that they mostly put up websites that nobody other
than the client will _ever_ care about. This is why they hire hip twenty-
something college grads: for that vision thing that can hang a story around
e.g. Coca Cola or Old Spice or some insurance company such that anybody would
ever care about what a commodity product's advertising website says about
them.

I don't want to say that nobody but the client could care about this website,
because clearly that it is not true, but it is very client-centric as opposed
to being "customer"-centric, in a way which is directly against the "client"'s
economic interests. As the hip kid with the vision, now is a great time to
have a heart-to-heart with the client and tell them that in addition to having
a clever idea they also need to have a clever idea that motivates
disinterested third parties.

Of course, virality is kinda bonkers, so if it goes viral then I'm wrong even
if I'm right.

------
grakic
This is sweet.

You may want to put a focus on how you can create value for your future
employer when talking about yourself and your skills. I like this example
[http://www.cenedella.com/job-search/leonardo-da-vincis-
resum...](http://www.cenedella.com/job-search/leonardo-da-vincis-resume/)

And I was told once that telling a positive story of your ideal working
environment may sweettalk a VP to push you through the HR.

~~~
sandersaar
Thanks very much. Will keep that in mind.

------
jan_g
Links don't work with annotations disabled. Took me a while to understand what
links he's talking about.

Very nice presentation, though.

~~~
sandersaar
Thanks very much. YouTube on mobile is without annotations :( Will note that
for the future.

------
MortenK
Funny and interesting production, I'm sure you'll land something on this :-)

~~~
sandersaar
Thanks. Good to hear, you liked it :)

------
waldec
Nice initiative, good luck!

~~~
sandersaar
Thank you :)

------
jonathanjaeger
You're hired!*

*I'm 23 and don't have jobs to offer, but if I did..!

~~~
sandersaar
Cheers.

